# New Hornady ZOMBIEMAX



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

In light of this I have to share an E-mail a friend wrote to me in his boredom:

So I know that we talk about political stuff and the ...end of the world all the time. And also the upcoming zombie/democrat invasion. Which is a complete and 100% real thing. But I wanted to take the time to talk to you about something else that is of grave concern to me, and Its something that I think you should be aware of. Robots, mother freaking robots Andy. They have completely blind sided us and are slowly attacking us from all angles. This is something that you should not laugh or take lightly my friend. Robots are real, as real as zombies and could very possibly be more dangerous to us. While zombies don't have the ability to learn simple things, robots have the ability to solve complex things and learn to adapt and find the best possible solutions to a problem. And the problem is humans. They want us dead, but we need to want them dead as much as they want us dead. But we have hope, and human ingenuity that will give us the ultimate weapon to defeat this war with the robots. Yes, they will most likely be stronger, faster, smarter but what they won't have is our ability to persist on.. To fight for our survival is what we need to cling on to. Remember, a cornered rattle snake is most dangerous when threatened. And we my friend need to become the rattle snake. Be a asset, not a liabilty. And don't trust a robot. Ever.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL! Awesome! Better git some!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Freakin' sweet!

Now if they'd just come out with silver bullets for werewolves, and wooden bullets for vampires, all my bases would be covered.

8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Freak'n cool! I am taking Wind's key and casting my own silver bullets and then I'll fire up the lathe and turn the wood ones for vamps. Should I use oak or birch?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I think oak is traditionally the wood of choice for vampire hunters, so I would go with that. Oak from a church would be even more advantageous. It probably wouldn't hurt to somehow have holy water or garlic encapsulated inside. Unless, you can figure out how to make UV bullets like these:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is funny, I got an e-mail the other day from Brownells about Zombie Preparedness:
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/general/z ... id=3700686


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember a few years back when FBMG was still up and running they had some sort of zombie package deal available on their website. It included a few different guns, ammo, MREs, classes, and a whole bunch of other clothing and gear. I remembering it being 20 or 30 grand. I was always curious if anyone actually bought it or not.

I really enjoyed this little Q&A with Steve Hornady about the Zombie Max ammo:
http://www.gunsandammo.com/2011/10/14/hornady-zombie-max-ammo/

I've read a lot of negative comments on other sites about this ammo. A lot of people don't seem to get the tongue-in-cheek humor behind the whole thing, and take the ads and disclaimers way too seriously. It's Halloween, zombies are the craze right now, and it's meant to be a little fun. Maybe these are the types of people that would believe in a special Tweeker Max ammo just for shooting crazed meth addicts, or race-specific loadings.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im going to buy a box or two just to set on the shelf and look at.. get a few giggles out of as well.


----------

